# Iberital MC2



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I seem to be getting an intermittant fault, sometimes the central "push to grind" button doesn't seem to work. If I turn off the side on/off switch and leave it for a couple of seconds it clears, other times I've had to leave it for a minute or two switched off before it will work again.

I can't decide if the grinder is just confused like a computer or if in fact it's faulty.

The dreaded day may arrive where it decides it doesn't want to grind at all if I don't fix this.

Any ideas anyone?

Ian


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder if there could be coffee behind the button that's stopping it making a connection?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

the other thing it could be is the little timer circuit board, if you un plug it for the mains, take out the screws from the base you can see it, you can get a new one from Happy donkey as he carries spares for these, if you have a multi meter you could do a quick power check on the out put from the board as this is what controls the motor on the doserless models.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks to both of you, looks like a bit of stripping will be in order.

Ian


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

not sure a striptease will help fix it


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I have the same problem! Can be annoying, especially first thing in the morning when you're gagging for coffee!


----------

